# failed to resolve type kernel struct thread *



## Xavier (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello,

I cannot compile www/node (and some others) with this error


```
dtrace: failed to compile script src/v8ustack.d: "/usr/lib/dtrace/psinfo.d", line 93: failed to resolve type kernel`struct thread * for identifier curthread: Unknown type name|
```

My kernel is compiled with CTF options :


```
[root@numenor ports]# grep CTF /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/XAVIER
makeoptions WITH_CTF=1 # Run ctfconvert(1) for DTrace support
options DDB_CTF # Kernel ELF linker loads CTF data
```

I'm running 13-stable, an did a full buildword/buildkernel. And `ctfdump  /boot/kernel/kernel` produces a correct output

Is this a known problem, or did I mess/miss something ?

Thanks,

Xavier


----------

